# 11/24 hunt



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Made it out last Monday in the morning for a hunt before the real bad winds showed up. Didn't expect much since the real cold weather had everything froze then the sudden warm up thawed everything. 

Started out with 3 mallards came in about 8 a.m. dropped one first shot, missed 2nd bird. Then had a huge monsoon move through with some real strong winds. Crazy hard rain. 

As soon as it stopped the birds flew real good for a bit. Had some action and had 3 mallard come in perfect. Dropped one on first shot and missed double again. Then it rained again and got slow again. 

Well as soon as the rain stopped birds flew again. Had few missed chances. Then had 2 mallards come in perfect. This time I get the double and glad I did. The greenhead was banded. A pleasant surprise for sure. 14 years of waterfowl hunting and this was only my Second banded duck. 

So sometime misses are a good thing. Had I dropped doubles earlier and connected with some other chances I would have never gotten that band. Sometimes you just don't know how things will work out. 

One thing I read and is most true. Ducks aren't hard to hit, they are just easy to miss.


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

They sure are easy to miss  Congrats on the Band (where was it banded ) 
Great looking dog.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job Jimmy !
JimG


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Awesome hunt man. Your always on the ducks! Congrats! What part of the state were you hunting?


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice, congrats on the band.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Thanks. It was banded in 2009 somewhere in Kentucky.


----------

